# Liberty Chipper clogging



## Justus14 (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought an 8” Pro series PTO Chipper from Liberty implements http://www.libertychippers.com/, they also make backhoes, tillers and mowers. From the day I received it I’ve had problems with the unit clogging up. I have to shut down and clear it twice for every hour of operation. The blades are sharp, belts aligned and in good shape, running at 540 RPM on my B3200 Kubota. Chipping mostly 1” – 3” green hardwood, occasionally larger pine; do not see any pattern to what I feed it and when it clogs. Liberty thought it was a bad fitting discharge chute so they sent me a new one, fits as badly as the last one so I duct taped up the gap and it still clogs. Now Liberty is totally unresponsive. I think the unit has a design flaw or it’s just cheap Chinese junk. Has anyone had a similar problem or found any solutions?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a chipper made by a different manufacturer, and I find that I either have to chip dry dead wood, or do the green stuff when it's frozen. Therefore I usually only chip in the winter / early spring when I cut my wood otherwise mine will clog up as well.


----------

